# WR always opens to Eng-French, instead of Eng-Spanish



## Melita39

Hi,

WR always opens to English-French instead of the English-Spanish that I want.  Sure I can easily change it each time I use it, but that is several times a day.  How do I make it open to English-Spanish?  

Gracias,
Melita de Quebec


----------



## JamesM

Mine always opens to English Definition.  I believe it opens to what you used most recently.  I assume it uses cookies to store your last preference.

Do you have cookies turned off in your browser?  That might explain the behavior.

[edit]  Well, I just tested it and it always returns to English Definition for me, no matter what I have it set to when I close the window.  I wonder if it senses your language preference somehow.  I'm looking forward to hearing the answer to this question.


----------



## mkellogg

On the WR homepage?  It will follow your cookie if you have used the dictionary before (and so the cookie would be set to your last dictionary) and your country if not.  The default for Canada is probably French.

So, as James said, make sure that cookies are enabled!


----------



## JamesM

What about on the WordReference forum homepage, Mike?  It seems to revert back each time I visit WRF, but the WordReference home page remembers my setting.

[edit] My mistake.  Was switching back and forth between browsers, one of which had cookies enabled and the other didn't.


----------



## Melita39

Oh, oh, now it's worse!  I went to cookies and specifically added Word Reference.  Then I closed all Word Reference pages, deleted it from my home page and from my favourites.  I very unfortunately had previously looked up my own name, Melita, in Greek, now now it opens in Greek.  It's all Greek to me!  Melita (honey bee in Greek)


----------



## JamesM

The dictionary is set to Greek?  Just set it to something else, close the browser and start it back up.  It should save the new setting.


----------



## Tunalagatta

If you open the English-Spanish page, then drag the Word Reference tab icon onto your browser's toolbar at the top, the icon will be saved there: it will always open on En-Sp when you click on it, plus it just makes WR really easy to access (I only use Firefox so I don't know how it works with other browsers).


----------



## Melita39

Hi Tunalagatta,  I have Windows XP with Explorer 8 (upgrading to Windows 7 in a few days), and don't seem to have the drag option that you have with Firefox.  However, the problem appears to be fixed now. I again set WR to Eng-Span, then deleted WR from my favorites bar, closed all windows, turned off the computer, cut off a chicken head, read some tea leaves, stuck a needle in a doll, reopened all, opened WR, added WR to favorites bar, and so far so good.   Thanks for all your suggestions. 

Melita


----------

